
Show HN: Float – Save your best links, explore the world's - oliv__
https://float.am
======
oliv__
Hey HN, I made Float because I love discovering cool new links and websites.

I'll often save my favorite links somewhere in my bookmarks or in a note and
forget about them, so I figured I wasn't alone in this and it would be better
if everyone had a public profile to share them so that we could all enjoy and
browse other people's finds.

This is a first version, but the basics are here: you can save your best
links, tag them, follow people and get their links in your feed. Going to add
"lists of links" soon.

I tried to design the site to encourage content and user discovery as much as
possible, and will continue adding features going that way.

Let me know what you think!

------
udfalkso
Delicious reborn.

------
purvis
Is there not a chrome/ff extension? You could quickly create a bookmarklet in
the meantime.

~~~
oliv__
I haven't made a browser extension yet, but that's definitely on my list of
things to add.

I guess you're right, I'll make a quick bookmarklet in the meantime!

